# 1. Münster Bike Marathon in Obermarchtal -neu-



## all2hipp (15. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Marathonfreunde,

am 06.06.2009 findet erstmals der Münster-Bike Marathon in Obermarchtal statt. 
Da ich aus der Gegend komme möchte ich hier ein bischen Werbung machen für die Veranstaltung. Die Region um Obermarchtal mit der Schwäbischen Alb vor der Haustüre eignet sich ideal für eine Marathonveranstaltung. Die Strecken bieten für jeden etwas und sind insgesamt technisch einfach zu fahren.
Besonders an dem Marathon und deshalb auch zu unterstützen ist, dass ein Teil der Startgebühr für einen guten Zweck verwendet wird!

Unterstützt wird das Ganze auch von Sabine Spitz!

Schaut Euch die Homepage www.sv-obermarchtal.de an, dort erfahrt ihr alles wissenswerte und könnt euch auch anmelden.

Man sieht sich am Start


----------



## domingo2 (16. Mai 2009)

So, werde auch dabei sein und nehme die 84 km in Angriff...wollte mich schon immer mal von der Spitz versägen lassen 

man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habibabua (17. Mai 2009)

servus,

ich bin auch am start, hab aber nur für die mittlere runde gemeldet. kennt einer von euch die strecke? ich schätz mal, dass der großteil auf forstautobahn gefahren wird, oder? 

ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass mich spitz und co. trotz der kürzeren strecke die ich fahre gnadenlos versägen werden 

jedenfalls freu ich mich tierisch, weil endlich mal (fast) vor der haustür was geht.

grüße habibabua


----------



## Spinracer (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

bin die Langdistanz vor ein paar Tagen gefahren - Asphalt, Schotter + Wiese, KEINE Trails . Ganz nett ist die Durchfahrt des Wolfstals - allerdings nur wenn nicht zu viele Wandersleute unterwegs sind. Sollte einer Lust haben die Strecke vorab mal zu fahren, kann man sich gerne mal fürs WE verabreden.

CU


----------



## all2hipp (23. Mai 2009)

565 Anmeldungen auf Anhieb geschafft. Ich glaube da kann was entstehen. 
Jetzt wünsche ich auf jeden Fall allen Startern tolle Bedingungen viel Spaß auf der Strecke und eine rauschende Party im Anschluß.


----------



## habibabua (24. Mai 2009)

schon cool, dass sich so viele biker angemeldet haben! 800 anmeldungen wären besser gewesen, dann hätt ich die chance auf ein neues bike gehabt 

@spinracer, fährst du die 84 km? ich hätt schon bock, die strecke vorab mal abzufahren. aber so wie's aussieht, krieg ichs zeitlich nicht gebacken. wenn sich im laufe der woche rausstellen sollte, dass ich wider erwarten doch zeit habe, meld ich mich...vielleicht geht ja was!

gruß habibabua


----------



## Spinracer (24. Mai 2009)

hi habibabua,

bin jetzt am Do mit ein paar Leuten 2 x die große Runde gefahren - solltest du über Pfingsten Zeit finden, einfach hier bis Fr Abend posten. Ansonsten bin ich jetzt eher im Allgäu unterwegs nachdem der Schnee so langsam dahin geht.

CU


----------



## domingo2 (5. Juni 2009)

Morgen wünsche ich allen viel Erfolg


----------



## fischerman (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand schon raus gefunden, ob es irgendwo Bilder der Veranstaltung gibt?

War ja echt eine gute Premiere gestern! Das Wetter war halt nicht so toll.


----------



## ulilaun (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wieviel KM hattet ihr auf der Langstrecke?
Bei mir warens nur 75Km, ich hab die ganze zweite Runde
gegrübelt ob ich irgendwo falsch gefahren bin.


----------



## habibabua (8. Juni 2009)

ich fand die veranstaltung echt super organisiert und fürs erste mal top  hab immer noch adrenalin im blut 
und pünktlich zum start hat sich ja gott sei dank der regen verzogen! wie ist es euch auf der mitteldistanz ergangen?
eine schreckminute gabs als steffen schaal vom fxx-team direkt vor mir in den engen eisenbahntunnel kurz vorm ziel eingebogen ist, sein hinterrad weggerutscht ist und er sich mitsamt bike mitten in den tunnel gelegt hat. gott sei dank ist nix passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (8. Juni 2009)

hi, 

also ich fand die strecke super, auch wenn technisch nicht anspruchsvoll hat sie echt rießen spaß gemacht.
an der organisation muss echt noch gefeilt werden. die ausschilderung war echt mies und es gab viel zu wenig streckenposten, welche zudem oft noch unmotiviert waren. einem streckenposten habe ich zu verdanken das er mein rennen kaputt gemacht hat...er hat mich an einer kreuzung falsch geschickt, obwohl ich ihn extra noch gefragt hab das hat mich sicher 15 min gekostet und so waren es halt nur 3std 29min für die langstrecke echt mies...
das mit der verpflegung hat auch noch nicht so gut funktioniert. an den stationen wurde mir nie etwas gereicht und bei dem einen mal standen dann auch noch leere becher auf dem tisch, so dass ich im vorbeifahren einen leeren erwischt hab...

aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, wenn sie die probleme noch in den griff bekommen wirds nächstes jahr ein super geniales rennen


----------



## Pablo P. (8. Juni 2009)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieviel KM hattet ihr auf der Langstrecke?
> Bei mir warens nur 75Km, ich hab die ganze zweite Runde
> gegrübelt ob ich irgendwo falsch gefahren bin.



Ich bin selber nicht mitgefahren (verletzt, wäre aber ohnehin nur die 52 km geradelt), habe aber läuten hören, dass die zweite Runde etwas verkürzt wurde...? Seid Ihr zweimal den recht bösen Schlussanstieg hochgefahren, oder nur einmal? Für Deine km Zahl sprechen m.E. auch die Endzeiten, da is ja fast keiner unter 20km/h im Schnitt gefahren, wenn die 84km stimmen... kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt bei so einem Hobbyrennen nicht ganz vorstellen, obwohl die Strecke natürlich nicht zu den anspruchsvollsten zählt.

Auf der Mitteldistanz ist vorne wohl ziemlich Pulk gefahren worden - gleich 7 Fahrer quasi zeitgleich im Ziel???


----------



## AliBen (8. Juni 2009)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieviel KM hattet ihr auf der Langstrecke?
> Bei mir warens nur 75Km, ich hab die ganze zweite Runde
> gegrübelt ob ich irgendwo falsch gefahren bin.





domingo2 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich fand die strecke super, auch wenn technisch nicht anspruchsvoll hat sie echt rießen spaß gemacht.
> an der organisation muss echt noch gefeilt werden. die ausschilderung war echt mies und es gab viel zu wenig streckenposten, welche zudem oft noch unmotiviert waren. einem streckenposten habe ich zu verdanken das er mein rennen kaputt gemacht hat...er hat mich an einer kreuzung falsch geschickt, obwohl ich ihn extra noch gefragt hab das hat mich sicher 15 min gekostet und so waren es halt nur 3std 29min für die langstrecke echt mies...
> ...



Hallo,

finde ebenfalls, dass die Veranstaltung für eine Premiere wirklich gut war. 
Man sollte vielleicht im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Veranstaltung zum ersten mal von dem Verein ausgerichtet wurde. Das da nicht gleich alles perfekt läuft, sollte man da eigentlich verzeihen können. 
Über das Engagement der Ehrenamtlichen kann ich mich keinesfalls beschweren. An den Verpflegungsstationen hat bei mir alles geklappt. 

Kilometerangabe hat wohl nicht ganz gestimmt. Hatte mich 2 mal verfahren und am Ende dann 79km auf der Uhr.

Bin nächstes Jahr sicherlich wieder dabei - Vlt. klappt es dann ja mit dem besseren Wetter...


----------



## ulilaun (8. Juni 2009)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Ich bin selber nicht mitgefahren (verletzt, wäre aber ohnehin nur die 52 km geradelt), habe aber läuten hören, dass die zweite Runde etwas verkürzt wurde...? Seid Ihr zweimal den recht bösen Schlussanstieg hochgefahren, oder nur einmal? Für Deine km Zahl sprechen m.E. auch die Endzeiten, da is ja fast keiner unter 20km/h im Schnitt gefahren, wenn die 84km stimmen... kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt bei so einem Hobbyrennen nicht ganz vorstellen, obwohl die Strecke natürlich nicht zu den anspruchsvollsten zählt.
> 
> Auf der Mitteldistanz ist vorne wohl ziemlich Pulk gefahren worden - gleich 7 Fahrer quasi zeitgleich im Ziel???



Den Wiesenweg zum Schluss gings nur einmal hoch. Nach der ersten Runde  fuhr man im Wald einen Trail hoch als Verbindung.
Also 9 Km Unterschied ist schon ziemlich viel, das hätten sie am Anfang bei dem tollen Briefing ruhig sagen können.
Auf jeden Fall ist noch Raum da für Verbesserungen aber fürs Erste wars OK.

Die Teer-Abzweigungen waren am Anfang sauglatt, da hats einige geworfen unter anderem mich und die Spitz wohl auch ihrem Trikot im Ziel nach zu urteilen.


----------



## Weggerutscht (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin die komplette Langstrecke problemlos mit blockierter Gabel gefahren, denn technisch gab es nun wirklich keine fiesen Überraschungen. Bei dem Wetter vielleicht auch gut so. Die Organisation war gut, nur die Streckenausschilderung hätte an zwei Stellen eindeutiger sein können bzw. eine Ankündigung der Verpflegungsstellen wäre anzuraten. Landschaft und Strecke waren aber reizvoll, auch wenn mir persönlich z.B. Spiegelberg mehr zusagt.

Die Strecke WAR kürzer, oder mein Tacho ist der letzte Schrott. Und verfahren habe ich mich nicht (Sichtkontakt zu den Vorderleuten, Absperrbänder, Streckenposten). Meine Endzeit wäre auch für die Verhältnisse (Regen, Matsch, oft recht weicher Boden, teils Gegenwind) und für die angeblichen 84km und 1450hm einfach zu schnell. Also, Leute, leider müssen wir alle unsere tollen Zeiten etwas relativieren, da bin ich mir sicher. So gut können wir alle gar nicht sein. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich und ich (wir) bin (sind) besser als gedacht über den Winter gekommen...


----------



## AliBen (8. Juni 2009)

Inzwischen sind ein paar Bilder online...

http://www.mehrvomfoto.de/muensterbike/flash/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scubad (8. Juni 2009)

Schön war´s! Danke nach Obermarchtal!!!

Zu den Daten: Laut meinem Computer war die Langstrecke ungefähr 76 km lang (schätzungsweise, bin auch einmal vom Weg abgekommen) und hatte ca. 1300hm.

Das mit den tollen Zeiten könnte aber trotzdem stimmen, die Strecke war sehr schnell. Bei anderen Rennen habe ich normalerweise 2km/h im Durchschnitt weniger.

Wie gesagt, hat Spaß gemacht und da ich ein paar kg zu viel auf den Rippen habe, kam mir die schnelle Strecke entgegen. Die lange Talfahrt durch das Tal mit den Felsnasen war schlichtweg genial.

Und ein zusätzliches Dankeschön an Petrus, der genau zum Rennverlauf einen Regenstopp veranlasst hatte.

>>> Spiegelberg hat mir übigens auch ohne Sabine nen Tick besser gefallen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald dort!


----------



## NextBergziege (9. Juni 2009)

AliBen schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind ein paar Bilder online...
> 
> http://www.mehrvomfoto.de/muensterbike/flash/index.html


 
Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand von euch zufällig noch andere Bilder vom Rennen entdeckt?
Ich habe mit einigen Fahrern gesprochen und viele haben erzählt, dass sie auf halber Höhe am "Waden-Beißer-Berg" (Gras-Auffahrt nach Hochberg) auf der linken Seite von einem recht offiziell aussehenden Mann fotografiert wurden und ein paar Meter weiter oben am Berg noch von einer Frau.
Die Beiden müssen recht lange dort gestanden haben (meine Team-Kollegegin war fast 45 Min schneller als ich )und viele der Teilnehmer mehrfach fotografiert haben.

Ich hatte sehr gehofft diese Bilder auf der offiziellen Seite zu finden, da dieser Anstieg bestimmt ein gutes Motiv war!
Also falls jemand weiß wer diese Bilder gemacht hat oder wie man sie vielleicht bekommen könnte, wäre ich für Tipps dankbar!

Vielen Dank und frohes Biken allerseits!


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich empfehle übrigens eine Namensänderung. Ernsthaft. Wer "Münster Bike Marathon" liest, denkt mit Sicherheit nicht gleich an die schwäbische Alb, sondern an eine Studentenstadt in Nordrhein-Westfalen. Nennt das Dingen doch einfach "Rund ums Münster"-Bike Marathon o.ä....


----------

